#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Kerstwonder Rutte: 'Kind met Marokkaanse roots krijgt niet dezelfde kansen als iemand uit Baarn'

## Revisor

*Interview Rutte: 'Kind met Marokkaanse roots krijgt niet dezelfde kansen als iemand uit Baarn'*

Door Edo van der Goot

25 dec 2022 om 04:56Update: een uur geleden

1.3K reacties

Het vierde kabinet Rutte is krap een jaar onderweg. De politiek moest het vertrouwen van de burger herstellen en er waren grootste plannen voor klimaat en stikstof. De oorlog in Oekrane zette de wereld op zijn kop. NU.nl sprak er uitgebreid over in een interview met premier Mark Rutte. "De politiek moet ervoor zorgen dat we een samenleving bouwen waarin we discriminatie en racisme stap voor stap uitroeien."
*
Wat was volgens u uw belangrijkste belofte in uw regeringsverklaring van begin dit jaar?* 

"Twee dingen: het land bij elkaar brengen. Stad en platteland, hoog- en laagopgeleid, arm en rijk."

"Daarnaast willen we het land klaarmaken voor de grote transities in 2030 op het gebied van onderwijs, veiligheid, arbeidsmarkt en natuurlijk klimaat en energie."

"De reden dat ik nog een keer premier wilde worden, is omdat we er nu zo goed voor staan dat we ook de mogelijkheid hebben die doelen te bereiken. Dat lukt niet in vier jaar, daar heb je twee kabinetsperiodes voor nodig. Dan kun je een fundamenteel ander land neerzetten."

*Is het gelukt die tegenstellingen te overbruggen?* 

"We hebben natuurlijk een totaal ander speelveld sinds Rusland Oekrane binnenviel in februari. Het directe effect voor ons is dat de energieprijzen stijgen. Gelukkig hebben we mensen met de kleinste beurs kunnen helpen. Met het prijsplafond bereiken we ook de middengroepen. Dat zie je ook terug in de koopkrachtcijfers die volgend jaar iets gunstiger zijn."

Ik wil niet nu in een interview d analyse geven over waarom racisme in Nederland voorkomt.*
U bedoelt minder slecht.*

"Klopt. Met zo'n crisis is koopkrachtstijging geen optie."

"Dit jaar kwamen daar maatregelen voor stikstof bij. We hebben een voortvarende stap gezet, dat zorgde voor een enorme maatschappelijke terugslag deze zomer. De tegenstelling stad en platteland was veel groter dan ik al dacht."

*Volgens het Sociaal en Cultureel Planbureau is er sprake van structurele ongelijkheid. De situatie van mensen met wie het niet goed gaat is sinds 2014 nauwelijks verbeterd, ondanks de economische groei.*

"Daar ben ik het totaal niet mee eens. Ik wil daar iets tegenover zetten. In 2014 was de werkloosheid heel hoog. De snelste weg om ongelijkheid weg te nemen is banengroei. De werkloosheid is nu heel laag. Er zijn meer vacatures dan werklozen. De economie is sinds 2014 spectaculair gegroeid."

*Het Planbureau zegt dat het moeilijk is om uit je eigen klasse te komen. Het gaat ook over je netwerk, je positie in de samenleving. Dat is meer dan alleen een salarisstrook. Als je tegenstellingen wil overbruggen, moet je toch kijken wat daar misgaat?*

"Ik ben het wel eens met de analyse dat het in Nederland te veel uitmaakt waar je wieg staat, wat je huidskleur is, je geslacht. Dat maakt allemaal uit of je gelijke kansen krijgt. Wat dat betreft is ook het denken in mijn partij de VVD verschoven."

"De gedachte was: met goed onderwijs krijg je een goede startpositie voor een baan. Vervolgens bepaalt de maatschappelijke race hoe ver je komt."

"Maar het is ook heel bepalend wat je verder meekrijgt uit je sociale omgeving om dat met jouw goede onderwijs ook daadwerkelijk voor elkaar te boksen."

*Welk probleem ligt er volgens u aan ten grondslag dat deze kansenongelijkheid kan ontstaan?*

"Het is geen Nederlands probleem. Het is hier nog betrekkelijk klein."

*Wij zitten toch in Nederland? Het gaat hr fout.*

"We moeten ook internationaal kijken."


Een baan in de Europese politiek ziet Rutte nog steeds niet zitten.Foto: ANP

*Als hier iemand wordt gediscrimineerd op de arbeidsmarkt, dan kijk je toch niet naar hoe het in Belgi is geregeld?*

"Je wil dat er in de samenleving berhaupt niet wordt gediscrimineerd. Dat probleem moet je natuurlijk oplossen. Dat kan de overheid niet in zijn eentje, dat is een maatschappelijk vraagstuk."

"Een derde of vierde generatie jongetje met een Marokkaanse achtergrond dat op school zit, moet evenveel kansen krijgen als iemand die in Baarn opgroeit. Dat is nu natuurlijk niet zo. De hersenen van die kinderen zijn even goed ontwikkeld en toch is er een verschil."

"Het is ontzettend belangrijk om dat maatschappelijk te compenseren, want je wil dat iedereen door kan stoten. Het kan niet zo zijn dat in grote steden de helft van de inwoners een niet-westerse achtergrond heeft, maar op universiteiten dat aandeel maar 15 procent is zoals in Rotterdam."

*Er is discriminatie en racisme op de arbeidsmarkt, op de woningmarkt, binnen de politie en bij de Belastingdienst. Hoe komt het dat het in zo veel belangrijke instituten voorkomt?*

"Ik ben geen socioloog, dus daar kan ik niet een hele analyse over geven."

*U heeft er vast wel over nagedacht.*

"Ja, maar ik waak ervoor om in zo'n interview een soort allesweter te zijn. De politiek moet ervoor zorgen dat we een samenleving bouwen waarin we discriminatie en racisme stap voor stap uitroeien."

"Maar hoed je ook voor de politici die denken hier een briljante analyse van te kunnen maken."

Ik wil Omtzigt graag uitleggen dat 'functie elders' niet van mij komt.*
Het is toch de essentie van een politicus om te kijken waar het fout gaat? Als je de analyse maakt van de oorsprong van het probleem, kun je toch veel beter toewerken naar een oplossing?*

"Zeker. Daar is heel veel over te zeggen. Maar ik waak ervoor om met een kerstinterview een soort allesomvattende visie te geven van waar racisme vandaan komt. Ik heb wel de ambitie om het weg te nemen."

*Ik wil graag naar die analyse.*

"Dat snap ik, maar die ga ik nu niet geven."

*Heeft u die dan niet?*

"Jawel, maar er zitten zo veel aspecten aan. Dat is een apart interview. Dat doe je niet zo even hapsnap."

*Eigenlijk ontwijkt u op een chique manier de vraag.*

"Nee, dat doe ik niet. Ik geef op delen van de vraag antwoord. Ik zie het probleem op de school waar ik lesgeef in Den Haag en in mijn eigen omgeving. Het probleem is breder dan geloof en huidskleur. Het gaat ook om stad en platteland. Er zijn zo veel verschillende aspecten."

"Ik wil niet nu in een interview d analyse geven over waarom racisme in Nederland voorkomt."

*Mathieu Segers, hoogleraar aan de Universiteit van Maastricht, heeft het over 'politiek van gevolgen'. Bij crises wordt alleen gekeken naar de gevolgen, de oorzaken liggen altijd ergens anders. Herkent u dat?*

"Ik maak wel de analyse van waar het fout gaat. Maar het is niet eenvoudig om aan te wijzen waarom er racisme of discriminatie in een samenleving is. Nogmaals: er zijn zo veel facetten."

*Als je naar het vertrouwen in de politiek kijkt, dan helpt het niet dat de rechter het kabinetsbeleid van tafel veegt zoals we hebben gezien bij de bouwvrijstelling en de asielopvang.*

"De uitspraak van de rechter in 2019 over het stikstofbeleid was een pijnlijke correctie. Maar ik ben het er niet mee eens dat er nu een soort trend is dat rechters kabinetsbeleid afwijzen."

*Ik sprak toeslagenouder Kristie Rongen onlangs over de compensatieregeling. Die duurt volgens haar veel te lang. Ouders zakken volgens haar door de hoeven en het veroorzaakt alleen maar stress. Ze zei ook: 'Rutte is de man die de scepter zwaait. Hij kan zeggen: nu is het genoeg. Maar dat doet hij niet.'*

"We doen er alles aan om te versnellen. Maar als we versnellen, wordt het langzamer, omdat je de systemen moet omgooien. Er zit een begrenzing op versnellen. Dat is ook precies wat de Rekenkamer en alle deskundigen zeggen. Op een gegeven moment weet je: dit is het tempo."

Je moet elkaar niet belazeren. Ik belazer niemand. Ik spreek de waarheid. Maar ik speel het wel hard.*
Het vertrouwen onderling was na het debat over 'Omtzigt, functie elders' op een dieptepunt. Heeft u dat debat weleens teruggekeken?*

"Nee."

*Waarom niet?*

"Ik kijk nooit debatten terug."

*U kijkt wel naar PvdA-congressen in de tijd van Joop den Uyl.*

"Ja, maar ik kijk niet naar debatten waar ik zelf in zit. Ik was er zelf bij, dus wat heeft het voor zin?"

"Ik begon met een blunder. Ik zei dat ik het niet over Pieter Omtzigt had gehad bij de verkenners en dat bleek wel zo te zijn. Niet als in 'functie elders', maar dat hij minister kan worden. Dat was toen ook gezegd in de campagne."

*Heeft u Pieter Omtzigt sindsdien al eens gesproken?*

"Ik heb toen geprobeerd een afspraak te maken en heb dat recentelijk weer gedaan. Hij laat mij weten als hij eraan toe is. Hij weet dat ik er klaar voor zit. Ik wil hem graag uitleggen dat 'functie elders' niet van mij komt en dat ik het ontzettend lullig vind allemaal."

*Het lijkt erop dat er meer cynisme en verbale agressie zit in politieke debatten. Merkt u dat ook?*

"Ik lunchte laatst met Hans Wiegel. Wat ik mooi vind uit die tijd is dat hij en Joop den Uyl elkaar tijdens toespraken met humor afmaakten en tussendoor met hun vrouwen erbij gingen eten. Zij waren zeer op elkaar gesteld."

"Ik zou willen dat we iets van die cultuur overeind houden. Dat als je iemand van een andere partij tegenkomt even kunt verzuchten: hoe is het met jouw club? Uiteindelijk heeft iedereen de grootste problemen in zijn eigen partij."

"Je laat aan de kiezers zien dat de ander rare ideen heeft en ik de goede. Maar de persoonlijke verhoudingen zijn goed."

*U vindt die persoonlijke verhoudingen heel erg belangrijk.*

"Je moet elkaar niet belazeren. Ik belazer niemand. Ik spreek de waarheid. Maar ik speel het wel hard. Ik sjacher bij iedereen de zetels bij elkaar."


Rutte tijdens het debat over 'Omtzigt, functie elders' op 1 april 2021.Foto: ANP

*Die persoonlijke verhoudingen zijn wel echt veranderd sinds het debat over 'functie elders' op 1 april.*

"Hoezo? Ik heb mijn fout oprecht toegegeven."

*Sommige Kamerleden denken nog steeds dat u toen loog. Heeft dat er bij u ingehakt?*

"Nee, k heb toch een fout gemaakt? Ik kan niemand iets verwijten."

*Het tast toch de goede verhoudingen aan die u zo belangrijk vindt?* 

"Nee, ik weet dat ik niet loog. Ik maakte een fout. Ja jeetje jongens, dan begrijp ik dat ik de rest van de dag de grindbak word ingereden. Terecht. Daar moet ik niet over zeiken. Maar 'functie elders' kwam niet van mij."

*Bent u benieuwd hoe dat dan in die aantekeningen terecht is gekomen?*

"Nee, dat heeft helemaal geen zin."

*Een eventuele volgende baan in Brussel ziet u nog steeds niet zitten?*

"Nee."

*En in New York bij de Verenigde Naties?* 

"Nou, secretaris-generaal gaat niet, want dat is nu een Europeaan. Dan moet ik wachten totdat ik negentig ben voordat er weer een uit Europa komt."

"Hierna is het klaar. Dit is mijn laatste politieke baan. Daarna ga ik mooie andere dingen doen."

*Dus dit is niet uw laatste kabinet?*

"Ik ben halverwege, zeg ik weleens als grap. Ik vind het mooi en eervol en heb plezier in wat ik doe."

"Ik moet bij de volgende verkiezingen kijken wat ik zelf wil. Misschien denkt de VVD een keer: joh, donder op. Dat zie ik dan wel weer. Tot nu toe vinden ze dat niet. We wachten het af."


https://www.nu.nl/politiek/6243674/i...uit-baarn.html

----------


## Oiseau

Blijkbaar is het meneer Rutte niet gelukt in al die jaren om racisme helder en duidelijk te bestrijden ( gebrek aan analyse of is er gewoon geen wil om kiezers tegen je te krijgen!?)
Marokkaanse Kid heeft meer baat bij meer bewust zijn van zijn roots en betere opvoeding door ouders.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Blijkbaar is het meneer Rutte niet gelukt in al die jaren om racisme helder en duidelijk te bestrijden ( gebrek aan analyse of is er gewoon geen wil om kiezers tegen je te krijgen!?)
> Marokkaanse Kid heeft meer baat bij meer bewust zijn van zijn roots en betere opvoeding door ouders.


Racisme is niet te bestrijden. Racisme bestaat in elk land en zal helaas altijd blijven bestaan.

----------


## SportFreak

NSB wonder

----------


## Oiseau

> Racisme is niet te bestrijden. Racisme bestaat in elk land en zal helaas altijd blijven bestaan.


Racisten zijn wel te bestrijden.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Racisme is niet te bestrijden. Racisme bestaat in elk land en zal helaas altijd blijven bestaan.


Ik denk dat het vaak xenofobie is dat de vorm van racisme aanneemt. Doe maar het volgende gedachten experiment. Stel je verhuurt een kamer en een Surinamer en een Bulgaar dienen zich aan. Ze hebben beide dezelfde soort baan. De kans is groot dat je de Surinamer neemt, ook al is de Bulgaar blank. De culturele verschillen zijn minder groot en we zijn bekender met Surinamers.

----------


## Oiseau

Zijn we hier bezig met relativeren van institutionele racisme? 
Het zijn maar de Marokkanen die veel last van hebben?!

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zijn we hier bezig met relativeren van institutionele racisme? Het zijn maar de Marokkanen die veel last van hebben?!


Er valt hier weinig te relativeren. Maar het aanpakken van de oorzaken is gebaat bij een correcte analyse. En die is niet altijd politiek correct. Het wij-zij denken ligt aan de basis. En dan kun je jezelf ook een spiegel voorhouden.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> Ik denk dat het vaak xenofobie is dat de vorm van racisme aanneemt. Doe maar het volgende gedachten experiment. Stel je verhuurt een kamer en een Surinamer en een Bulgaar dienen zich aan. Ze hebben beide dezelfde soort baan. De kans is groot dat je de Surinamer neemt, ook al is de Bulgaar blank. De culturele verschillen zijn minder groot en we zijn bekender met Surinamers.


Wat als de Bulgaar vloeiend Nls spreekt? Blijft de keus dan gelden

----------


## Bart.NL

> Wat als de Bulgaar vloeiend Nls spreekt? Blijft de keus dan gelden


Als de Bulgaar goed is gentegreerd dan vermoed ik het bij mij richting 50/50 gaat, aannemende dat de Surinamer ook goed is gentegreerd is. Ik denk dat dan de persoon meer bepalend is voor de keus.

----------

